
PxCode Challenge Day 2 – Give us your Sketch, and we give you the Code - pxcode
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbQkXGBj2ho
======
pxcode
Give us your Sketch, and we give you the Code!

We make this page within 32 mins. Check our results below!

Preview the result here: [https://bit.ly/33hARHI](https://bit.ly/33hARHI)

Final source code at CodeSandBox:
[https://bit.ly/35rn8Rl](https://bit.ly/35rn8Rl)

------
HolaMan
A revolutionary programming way - visualize the coding process to achieve 10 -
20 times productivity

